# Searching for a Peter Mitchel



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peter Mitchel wrote a Review of a N+B Flair 8001i in 2007.
His usermane was not included.

Does ayone have a contact for him? Please PM me if so.

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Where was this review published and what makes you think he is/was a member of our illustrious group.
Can you send a link to article if you have one.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Search for vennwood(his username) and you will see all his posts and Flair review.


Paul.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

coppo said:


> Search for vennwood(his username) and you will see all his posts and Flair review.
> 
> Paul.


Wasn't he the brother who blew the safes for his brothers Phil and Grant? Strike a light, guv.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

coppo said:


> Search for vennwood(his username) and you will see all his posts and Flair review.
> 
> Paul.


Paul

Thanks. I have got the review and I know the username 'vennwood' from elsewhere, but had not a way to connect to his real name.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Where was this review published and what makes you think he is/was a member of our illustrious group.
> Can you send a link to article if you have one.
> 
> cabby


Philip

I actually found it via Google but the review is in MHF MH Reviews with the MHF Header. I think he must have been a member at the time to post the review and maybe still is but that current info is difficult to check.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Kenwood last made a post in Oct. 2014.

cabby


----------

